# Replacement Frame Bolt for Seatpost Clamp



## SauronHimself

I recently ended a month long ordeal trying to find a bolt to replace the one I accidentally stripped. The bolt which secures the seatpost into the frame uses a 5mm hex wrench and has a circular outer head. To be precise this is a socket cap screw.

I'd initially sought a suitable facsimile at the LBS and Home Depot, but neither place had anything close. I then contacted Ritchey because I'd assumed it was part of the seatpost assembly, and all Scott Foils have the same aero carbon post. After waiting three weeks for a reply, I finally got one indicating that this particular bolt comes with the Scott Foil frame and thus has be procured via Scott. I sent Scott an email request a week ago which has not received a response. I figured I would try other hardware outlets just to cover everything. Initially, I assumed Lowes would be of no help since they are essentially a different version of Home Depot, but it turns out they had a working replacement. Although this uses a 6mm hex, the outer diameter is the same, and the bolt length is just a tiny bit longer, so it won't stick out of the frame enough to be noticed.

If you need a replacement yourself, buy an M6-1.00x25 socket cap screw. Lowes sold them in pairs for $2.39 + tax. That way you won't have to go through the headache I did.

*EDIT: Despite being labeled M6 for "metric 6mm" (or so the Lowes associate told me), it still uses a 5mm hex wrench.*


----------



## Peter P.

How about a photo? I take it the bolt isn't for a replaceable seat collar?

When you say you stripped the bolt, did you strip the head or the threads? If it was the threads, was the bolt softer than the female threaded portion?


----------



## SauronHimself

Peter P. said:


> How about a photo? I take it the bolt isn't for a replaceable seat collar?
> 
> When you say you stripped the bolt, did you strip the head or the threads? If it was the threads, was the bolt softer than the female threaded portion?


I forgot to specify. I stripped the head when using my torque wrench. My torque setting was 8 N-m, which is the middle of the allowed range, but somehow I both stripped the bolt head and ended up slightly bending the hex bit.

BTW, I was wrong about the hex size on this new bolt. Despite being called an M6, it actually uses a 5mm hex wrench. Weird.

Bolt with packaging:

















Bolt installed (right side):









Bolt installed (left side). It barely sticks out:


----------



## Fireform

Bless you, sir. You are a prince among men.


----------



## SauronHimself

Fireform said:


> Bless you, sir. You are a prince among men.


Ha.

5char


----------



## tlg

SauronHimself said:


> BTW, I was wrong about the hex size on this new bolt. Despite being called an M6, it actually uses a 5mm hex wrench. Weird.


Not weird. M6 is the body/thread diameter. The hex is always smaller than the body dia.


----------

